# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Интересно мнение.

## 4ёрный

Доброго зашедшим в этот угол!
Читая различные форумы чёрных , белых и других, неоднократно сталкивался с утверждением о необходимости роста (в борьбе со всеобщей бессмыслицей и обрыдлостью). А что такое "рост" никто чётко и внятно сказать не может. 
Итак, начальные условия:
- Есть сносная работа
- Есть нормальная семья
- Есть собственное жильё
- Есть хобби
- Есть спорт (весьма небезуспешный)
- Есть постоянное ощущение, что всё охренеть как задолбало
- Есть здравый смысл, что объективно, всё хорошо и нет причин что-то менять

И вопрос: куда расти?

----------


## tempo

Можно, например, расти в способности осознания, а не накопления.
Как упражнение №1, предлагаю осознать нездравость того, что стадо именует "здравым смыслом".
№2: ноги вместе, руки в стороны, шаг назад от себя и внимательное рассмотрение себя горячо любимого. Назовём это упражнение "саморефлексия"  :Smile: щ

----------


## 4ёрный

А что даст это самокопание?
Понимание того, почему всё задолбало? Дык, я знаю ответ на этот вопрос. Но объективность сильнее меня...

----------


## tempo

Например, это *самокопание* даст, как минимум, понимание того, где находится то вкусное, которое ты хочешь бесконечно кушать.
А как максимум - понимание того, что жрачка и красивые перья на гузне - преходящи и неважны.

----------


## 4ёрный

Tempo, мои "вкусняшки" иррациональны. Ни одна реальность их не вынесет)))
А жрачка и всё остальное меня давно уже не интересует. Мне далеко за 40. Быт налажен. Остаётся лишь есть поп-корн, глядя на то, как рушится мир...
Наличие аварийного выхода из этой действительности  умиротворяет. И даже где-то повышает настроение. Хотя, есть и другой вариант. Инсульт, к примеру. Тут я не совсем готов...
Но к теме это отношения не имеет.

----------


## tempo

Так что мешает копать иррациональные вкусняшки? Топливо в баки на это развлечение поступает, гараж не протекает, текущий ремонт проводится.
Какого хера не хватает? Гарантий?  :Wink:

----------


## 4ёрный

Пока что моя отдушина - творчество и сны. В последнее время я их стал частенько запоминать))) Не-не. Никакого секса))) Всё прилично. Чем-то квесты напоминает. 
В нашем деле главное - не путать сны с реалом. На эту тему кино есть хорошее "Начало" с Дикаприо.
Но всё сильнее тянет обратно в 70-е... А иногда и в более раннее время. Стал интересоваться старинной литературой. Даже прикупил десяток экземпляров.

----------


## 4ёрный

Вообще, когда кнопка катапультирования всегда под рукой, меняется взгляд на мир. 
Вроде бы и пофиг, но прикольно. И есть ощущение свободы.

----------


## Nabat

Да ну. Нужна мечта, цель, идеология, твой персональный искусственный смысл жизни, а не абстрактный "рост".
Ты должен знать ответы на вопрос зачем тебе работа, семья, жилье, хобби и спорт еще до начала совершения шагов в эту сторону.
Иначе будет неизбежный когнитивный диссонанс между  ощущением, что "всё охренеть как задолбало" и  "всё хорошо и нет причин что-то менять".
Ваш КЭП)

----------


## 4ёрный

О-о-о! "Цель жизни"...  Одна из мозолей, на которую постоянно наступаешь(ют). Получается, что она лежит в области морального удоволетворения от якобы сделанного вклада в общий муравейник. Ибо конкретных плюшек человек не получит, поскольку смертен. Но что делать если по большому счёту на общество плевать - не ясно.

----------


## 4ёрный

И по прошествии многих лет, сидя посреди посаженной рощи, на своём куске земли, с шашлыком в руке и стаканом вина в голове, за столом со своей семьёй,  понимаешь, что всё вокруг тебе почти безразлично. Что пока ты всё строил и сажал, была надежда на то, что в результате трудов что-то откроется. Следующий уровень.... 
Но нет. Потраченые годы, здоровье и силы есть, а удоволетворения нет. Психологи  скажут "нужно научить себя чувствовать радость". Увы, мой аналитический склад ума не позволяет так издеваться над собой. По той же причине я не могу выпилиться, хотя способ выбран. Остаётся бродить по виртуалу и приставать к незнакомцам с дурацкими вопросами... Пока шиза не съест разум.

----------


## 4ёрный

Во, чё иногда попадается:
https://dura.profiforum.ru/

----------


## culexus

Дак рост, *4ёрный*, и не прекращался, просто ты не воспринимаешь происходящее - как рост : ) Расскажу одну историю, чтоб проиллюстрировать.

Где в возрасте 13-14 лет - точно уж не помню, но зато прекрасно помню - я вышел во двор своего дома с игрушками - кажется это был робот-трансформер - и принялся играть... Но игра меня совершенно не захватывала - как это всегда было раньше. Я удивился сам себе - ну вот же, у меня в руках клевый робот, я тыщу раз им играл, прекрасно воображая приключения, было так увлекательно - а тут я стою, держу в руках игрушку - и... пусто. Я держу в руках не что-то живое, будоражущее мое воображение - а просто кусок пластика...

Я даже слегка расстроился тогда. Поиграть так и не вышло. Я потом еще разные игрушки свои поворошил - но с ними произошла та же фигня. Волшебство исчезло!

...так вот - это был кризис : ) Играть с игрушками мне стало совершенно неинтересно, а время, силы, какие-то пока еще неведомые самому мне позывы неведомо к чему - были, и что с этим всем делать - я не знал, разумеется. Определенно - это был кризис.

Кризис роста.

Такие кризисы случаются с людьми не один раз, я написал о своем подростковом чисто чтобы проиллюстрировать - он, как мне кажется, весьма ярко передает суть такового события в жизни : ) Во взрослом состоянии так же у людей происходит исчерпание прежних смыслов и наступает черед образования новых. Кризис здесь в том, что это состояние невозможно разрешить, исходя из накопленного опыта -его можно только перерасти. А это означает зачастую - сбросить большую часть накопленного опыта и окружения в виде предметов и людей - и начать всё сызнова, практически с чистого листа.

Совершенно таким вот образом тебе, *4ёрный*, не поможет твой дом, роща, семья и твои нынешние мысли обрести этот новый опыт, напротив, чем сильнее ты будешь за них цепляться, тем очевиднее будет их недостаточность - "безразличность" как ты написал выше. Это не значит, конечно, что надо от всего отрешиться, бросить, уйти - нет, не стоит рушить все мосты, но и продолжать сложившуюся, но уже исчерпанную линию поведения, жизни - не получится, это приведет тебя только лишь к депрессии.

Ну а что делать? Начинать всё сначала. Освежить свое восприятие. Вот те же сны твои - а что в них увлекательного? Ведь это и есть ростки твоего нового тебя : ) Если ты не окуклишься в своих накопленной "мудрости" и барахле, а рискнешь посмотреть свежим взглядом на мир, то откроешь для себя и новый виток роста. В противном случае - будешь доживать брюзжашим, недовольным старичком, который типа всё знает и все имеет, но по сути - всё, уже "проживший" всё, что смог - то есть дохлый внутри.

А так - бояться нечего. Ты очень даже растешь, только пока еще не понял этого : )

----------


## 4ёрный

Хмм... Сны, говорите... Тут они не помощники, поскольку  в них зачастую нарушаются законы физики и биологии)))
Но общий посыл понятен. Буду думать.
Есть пара предложений по литературному соавторству. Но пока с этим проблема. В моём наборе эмоций отсутствуют многие составляющие. А если я не испытываю что-то, то не могу и описать этого. И это проблема...

----------


## Jimi

Я несколько по-другому смотрю на этот вопрос. Мир сам по себе бессмысленен. Человек и само мироздание всего лишь какой-то механизм, работающий постоянно однообразно. Возьмем мир в целом: есть система, она сокрушается, и потом возникает снова просто в несколько ином виде, все раз за разом. И весь этот социум движется по определенным законам. И так везде. И так вечно. И с отдельным человеком так же: он рождается, проходит определенный жизненный этап, в котором свои ценности, отношение к миру. Затем наступает следующий и еще... И так каждый раз и с каждым новым человеком все заново, одно и то же. И весь круг человеческих сюжетов ограничен. Я считаю, бессмыслица не в каком-то этапе, а в жизни как таковой. И куда здесь расти и как отсюда выбраться... Другое дело, если у тебя есть что-то, что ты безумно любишь и не можешь без этого... какая-то искренняя мечта, которая навеки у тебя в душе. Но насчет последнего не знаю, у меня... нет ничего подобного...

----------


## 4ёрный

Да, теория вероятности в действии. 
Заметил, кстати, что мечты поначалу сверхамбициозны. Но с течением времени, они потихоньку корректируются под текущие возможности. А затем и вовсе поглощаются унылой реальностью.

----------


## Jimi

Нет, я имею ввиду даже не мечту, а некую сверх-идею, пронизывающую человека. Взять, например, ту же Книгу Экклезиаста из Библии. Там главный герой сначала пьет, кутит и веселится. Затем размышляет, занимается философией, наукой и прочее... Он заключает, что все это и все вообще суета: "Солнце всходит и заходит, и нет ничего нового под солнцем" - та же история, в принципе. И автор этой притчи в конце завершает: в этом мире нет смысла, но есть одно, чему можно посвятить себя - служение Богу. Почему-то многие заключают, что здесь речь идет именно о самом Боге. Я полагаю, тут несколько иначе - дело именно в этой сверх-идее, которой человек готов посвятить себя, которая для него мечта и все, просто автор нашел ее именно в Боге. Там... в драме немецкого поэта Гете "Фауст" главный герой тоже проходит через разные ситуации, этапы и условия: он был и ученым, и чернокнижником и хорошо повеселился-развеялся в компании демона, он столько всего испытал. И в конце он тоже находит для себя эту мечту: "Вот мысль, которой весь я предан, Итог всего, что ум скопил". Для него она в борьбе и в служении людям. Наверное, у каждого есть такая мечта, просто не каждый может ее разглядеть. Но тут мне трудно судить, я не вижу для себя ничего подобного.

----------


## Jimi

Нет, я имею ввиду даже не просто мечту, а некую сверх-идею, пронизывающую человека. Взять, например, ту же Книгу Экклезиаста из Библии. Там главный герой сначала пьет, кутит и веселится. Затем размышляет, занимается философией, наукой и прочее... Он заключает, что все это и все вообще суета: "Солнце всходит и заходит, и нет ничего нового под солнцем" - та же история, в принципе. И автор этой притчи в конце завершает: в этом мире нет смысла, но есть одно, чему можно посвятить себя - служение Богу. Почему-то многие заключают, что здесь речь идет именно о самом Боге. Я полагаю, тут несколько иначе - дело именно в этой сверх-идее, которой человек готов посвятить себя, которая для него мечта и все, просто автор нашел ее именно в Боге. Там... в драме немецкого поэта Гете "Фауст" главный герой тоже проходит через разные ситуации, этапы и условия: он был и ученым, и чернокнижником и хорошо повеселился-развеялся в компании демона, он столько всего испытал. И в конце он тоже находит для себя эту мечту: "Вот мысль, которой весь я предан, Итог всего, что ум скопил". Для него она в борьбе и в служении людям. Возможно, у каждого есть такая мечта, просто не каждый может ее разглядеть. Но тут мне трудно судить, я не вижу для себя ничего подобного.

----------


## 4ёрный

Идея, воплотить которую не в силах? Но где же логика?

----------


## Jimi

Не знаю, честно говоря. Видимо, для них это даже и значения не имеет. Мне и первое - я не особо религиозен, в самом широком смысле, ни второе - мне тоже это кажется бесцельным и по сути недостижимым. Но вероятно если бы я смог так всмотреться в себя, я бы нашел что-то, что отвечало бы именно мне. У меня бы так же не возникло вопросов, потому что это созвучно и моим мыслям, исканиям, и чувствам и вообще всему естеству. Теоретически (наверное) это может быть даже связано с отрицанием всего и в том числе этого. Каждый человек ведь различен...

----------


## 4ёрный

Culexus, сколько нужно расти до второго уровня? Длительное ожидание снижает мотивацию)))
И кстати. Ну дорос я до каких- то выводов и умер от старости. В чём фишка?

ЗЫ. Сегодня во сне в цирке с объёмной ареной одновременно пропали шесть тысяч клоунов. На ТВ была шумиха...

----------


## 4ёрный

Jimi, я тут прикинул... Служение чему- либо есть исполнение чужой воли. А это попахивает как минимум остановкой мышления. Как максимум - потерей самосознания.

Можно, конечно, поспорить на тему "воля и разум - симбиоз или последовательность?"))) Но пока я нахожусь на позиции, что разум=цель+воля.
Вот и выходит, что в моей ситуации есть разум-цель=воля. Вот и убиваю время как попало и без всякой цели...
А если служить кому-чему-нибудь, то тогда разума не получается, ибо воля чужая. Из другого уравнения.

----------


## 4ёрный

Вспомнилась песня А.Градского из к/ф "Свой среди чужих" про лодку, которую строили несколько поколений. И ведь не задавались вопросом "а нужно ли это будущим поколениям?". А реальность наглядно демонстрирует что не нужно. Значит нужен какой-то свой смысл жизни. Без оглядки на прошлое и будущее.

----------


## culexus

> Culexus, сколько нужно расти до второго уровня? Длительное ожидание снижает мотивацию)))
> И кстати. Ну дорос я до каких- то выводов и умер от старости. В чём фишка?
> 
> ЗЫ. Сегодня во сне в цирке с объёмной ареной одновременно пропали шесть тысяч клоунов. На ТВ была шумиха...


 Я полагаю, что это никакой не второй уровень : )

Во-первых, ты уже много раз менялся в своей жизни, просто, как я и писал ранее - это не осознавалось тобой. Конечно изменения имеют разную интенсивность у разных людей, происходят в разное время и инициируются по разным событиям; так же эти изменения имеют разные фазы - подъем, плато, спад - и иногда в фазе плато не особо рефлексирующим натурам вообще может казаться, что их жизнь ВСЕГДА такой была : ) как у них она есть на этом плато. Но в действительности ты можешь сам свою жизнь "пересмотреть" внутренним взглядом и увидеть все происходившие с тобой изменения и увидеть, что я тут ничего не придумываю.

Второе - это то, что и выделение этих циклов, уровней - не более чем тоже условность, по сути, мы всё время изменяемся и, в общем-то, может влиять на течение собственной жизни. Выскажу догадку, основанную на скудном ознакомлении с твоими высказываниями здесь, что ты даже вполне можешь полагать, что есть нечто отдельное от твоего сознания, что тебя направляет и мотивирует - ну типа там, не знаю, некая душа или там подсознание, но фишка в том, что эти кажущиеся отдельными частями управляющие части не более чем результат узкого сознания : ) Я не в обиду это говорю, а как чисто технической подробности - чем меньше человек уделяет внимания самому себе, тем "чудеснее", "непредсказуемее" его собственное поведение для него же самого. В этом нет ничего зазорного - таким образом живет масса людей, я даже полагаю - что большая часть, и сверх того - практически нет таких, кто хотя бы на приблизился к полное понимания самого себя, так что эта "слепота" характерна практически для всех людей. И в общем-то в таком режиме вполне можно "функционировать" всю жизнь и умереть в один день : ) Но раз ты спросил - вот что я увидел и думаю по этому поводу.

Так вот, фактически, нет никаких уровней как неких целей в жизни, которые и порождают твой вопрос: "Ну дорос я до каких- то выводов и умер от старости. В чём фишка?" - Никакой фишки тут нет - это то, как это устроено. Для сознания, привыкшего мыслить в терминах уровней и достижения результатов это вызывает когнитивный диссонанс - ведь должна же быть цель... но, опять же - и что дальше, да? : ))) Но эта проблема не реальности, а способа восприятия этой реальности - как некоей последовательности достижений. Это лишь один из вариантов.

Я сказал тебе, что для тебя вполне возможно обрести новые смыслы - это действительно так, ты можешь пройти еще один или несколько циклов с новыми смыслами - как ты это уже сделал несколько раз до этого за свою жизнь в процессе своего развития - от младенчества, через детство, отрочество, взросление, зрелость и т.д. Услышать и понять то, что я написал тебе здесь чуть выше - ты вряд ли сможешь, скорее ты скажешь, что я несу какую-то лишенную смысла чушь про другие варианты. Ведь это не соответствует тому, как ты интерпретируешь реальность - о чём я и написал... : ))))

Но теперь, после всего сказанного - ты задумаешься : )

И - да, я вижу всегда много вариантов. Ведь даже в том сообщении про "новые смыслы" я говорил - можно жить и вообще не дергаясь, на том, что имеешь, хотя это скорее всего приведет к деградации и внутреннему конфликту. Но тем не менее - это тоже вариант.

----------


## 4ёрный

Офф: зашёл попроведать mysuicide. Улыбнулся белому фосфору в способах. В детстве сделал его в ванной из спичек. Он классно самовозгорелся, когда я вакуум нарушил. )))

----------


## 4ёрный

Culexus,  признаю, что варианты есть. Моего iq вполне достаточно для аналитики)))  Но вот с мотивацией для постановки цели какие-то проблемы. Ибо хоть куда иди, а земля круглая. Упрёшься в кладбище. На прежних циклах была надежда. Теперь её нет...

----------


## 4ёрный

И ещё. Если рассматривать себя и своё сознание как данность, существующую вне времени. Просто как явление. То тогда смысла нет ни в чём. Ни в жизни, ни в смерти. Остаётся отбросить нафиг логику и просто получать удовольствие. А когда надоест - выпилиться . Вдруг, там интереснее?

----------


## culexus

> И ещё. Если рассматривать себя и своё сознание как данность, существующую вне времени. Просто как явление. То тогда смысла нет ни в чём. Ни в жизни, ни в смерти. Остаётся отбросить нафиг логику и просто получать удовольствие. А когда надоест - выпилиться . Вдруг, там интереснее?


 А еще можно обратить внимание на то, что сознание - как и всё прочее - вещь условно выделенная, так что простой вопрос "Кто Я?" ставит в тупик.

Вот людям удобно думать, например, что их тело - это именно что ИХ тело, имеющее вполне определенные границы. Но стоит погрузиться в изучение, как выясняется, что, например, тот же желудочно-кишечный тракт населен миллиардами бактерий, которые являются автономными организмами, но в то же время - стоит уничтожить эту микрофлору - и последствия для всего организма будут фатальны. Но человек-то думает о себе, что он контролирует свою жизнь и более-менее однороден. Ан нет - он результат в том числе этого чудесного симбиоза. Те же митохондрии в клетках - тоже полуавтономные органеллы, а желудок - оснащен своей собственной нервной системой, настолько сложной, что он даже сам, независимо от мозга головного, принимает определенные "решения". Иными словами, "наше" тело - можно назвать именно нашим с большими оговорками : )

То же самое с содержимым нашего сознания, которое слагается из внешнего опыта - впечатлений и знаний - так что ЧТО ИМЕННО в нем нашего сказать невозможно, НАШЕГО в нем разве что УНИКАЛЬНОСТЬ того или иного стечения обстоятельств.

Абсолютно всё в нашей реальности пронизано взаимодействиями, взаимообуславливая друг друга, и нет такого объекта, который был бы самостоятелен, этого невозможно придумать даже теоретически, потому что если представить себе такой объект, который никак не связан с другими, то этот объект попросту не существует для этих объектов - он с ними никак не взаимодействует : ) А если связь есть - неизбежно взаимное влияние, и границу между объектами можно провести только ограничиваясь и уславливаясь тем или иным образом - что образует определенную картину мировоззрения. Но это будет лишь вариантом разметить эту картину бытия на те или иные объекты, а никак не выражением реальности.

Поэтому непредвзятый взгляд на жизнь, на самого себя и приводит к перевороту в сознании - осознанию иллюзорности собственного мировоззрения, и проистекающих из него каких бы то ни было мотивов, целей и прочего : )

Но делать всё это, разумеется, не обязательно, пока вполне достаточно той или иной мировоззренческой картины в сознании, пока есть желания и цели и удовольствие от этого всего.

----------


## 4ёрный

То есть, Вы отрицаете, что комплекс случайного опыта может иметь собственное мнение и волю? И управлять иллюзией?

----------


## 4ёрный

Нет. Не так. Вы утверждаете, что всё во вселенной уже предрешено и существует? Этакий суп из прошлого, настоящего и будущего. Постоянно перемешиваемый и образующий комбинации атомов, которые то собираются, то распадаются? 
В принципе, это не нарушает законов сохранения... 
Вот только кто держит мешалку?

----------


## culexus

Завтра напишу. А тебе пока развлечение на вечер : )

Ну или не напишу, если будет излишне.

----------


## culexus

Итого, смысл послания в том, что не важно что происходит где-то в действительности, потому что всё, что имеем мы - это вариант интерпретации этой действительности. В каждом случае - то есть в каждом существе - свой вариант. И мы - люди - можем заменять варианты, но это не делает интерпретацию - действительностью : )

Нам кажется, что мы изменяем действительность, а в действительности - мы изменяем интерпретацию действительности : )

Какой из этого может быть вывод относительно твоего стартового вопроса: "Куда расти?"

----------


## 4ёрный

Но нельзя отрицать, что существует способ радикального воздействия на действительность. СУ.

----------


## culexus

> Но нельзя отрицать, что существует способ радикального воздействия на действительность. СУ.


 Нет, для действительности ничего из ряда вон выходящего не происходит - всего лишь очередное изменение. А интерпретация этого изменения самим суицидентом, его родственниками, просто другими людьми - всё так же остаются тем или иным вариантом интерпретации того, что происходит в действительности.

...и, например, вот тот же ребенок, каким ты когда-то был - с его ребячьими предпочтениями, мотивами, воззрениями - где он?

...а те, кого мы считаем мертвыми - они уже неотъемлемая часть действительности. Потому что всё, что происходит - происходит насовсем : ) От этих "следов" уже невозможно избавиться - можно лишь не замечать их.

----------


## 4ёрный

С методами психологов я тоже знаком))) 
Хотя, для поддержания разговора, извольте...
Ребёнок пропал без вести. Вместе с памятью о прошлом и надеждой на будущее. И искать его нет никакого желания. Я очень долго учился забывать. И у меня это получилось. В этом есть своеобразное счастье. Теперь я даже вчерашний день не вспомню. Хотя всё, что нужно для работы помню превосходно.

----------


## 4ёрный

К вопросу интерпретации. Суициденту уже нечем интерпретировать. В этом его спасение. От самого себя. Окружающие - не в счёт.

----------


## culexus

Э нет, *4ёрный* - я не психолог. Задача психолога - вернуть человека в строй, а я никуда тебя не веду. Я даже ни о чем тебя не расспрашиваю, а предлагаю лишь обратить внимание на самого себя.

Говоря о том же ребенке, я говорю о том, что ты, на протяжении своей жизни УЖЕ неоднократно "умирал" и "возрождался", а сейчас - всего лишь впервые это подзатянулось, и ты в замешательстве, воображая, что случилось что-то из ряда вон выходящее.

Так же точно дети учатся считать : ) Для них каждое новое освоенное число - это открытие, они прилежно запоминают их последовательность и искренне тому радуются, находят в этом предмет гордости и хвастаются: Я могу сосчитать до десяти! А я - могу сосчитать до двадцати! А я - до сотни могу!!!

Пока не поймут ПРИНЦИП счета - и осознание этого принципа резко нивелирует все их достижения в виде запоминания - на самом-то деле нет нужды запоминать, нужно было лишь понять ПРИНЦИП - и считай хоть до бесконечности : )

Жизнь человека в срезе происходящих с ним изменений так же подчинена принципу - всё зарождается, устанавливается и умирает, и так цикл за циклом. Это несложно пронаблюдать самому, если быть достаточно внимательным.

И твоя нынешняя "скука" и "дезориентация", *4ёрный* - нова для тебя лишь потому, что ты раньше просто не замечал того же самого, уже происходившего с тобой неоднократно. Ты делаешь из этого целое событие, в некотором роде даже смакуя открывшуюся тебе "трагедию". Но разве не забавно, что ты уже множество раз прошел через это, а задумался и "заскучал" - только сейчас? : )

Надо добавить так же - почему так могло произойти. Сказать точно я не могу - как я и написал, я вовсе не стремлюсь лезть в чужие жизни и расспрашивать кого-то лишний раз, поэтому предположу - ты всего лишь следовал за биологическими инстинктами, как животное, не отдавая себе отчета - почему тебе нравится делать то или иное. Так же точно, как кобель, учуявший феромоны текущей сучки - без всяких колебаний радостно примыкает к "собачьей свадьбе" и бежит самозабвенно в предвкушении достижения счастья по неизвестно самому ему откуда взявшемуся мотиву. Извини, если такое сравнение выглядит оскорбительно, но оно всего лишь предметно демонстрирует механизм биологически активируемой мотивации и отсутствие какой-либо рефлексии происходящего.

Поэтому ты и говорил: "второй уровень", а я тебе отвечал, что это уже далеко не второй уровень, ты просто не замечал раньше как изменялась твоя жизнь и не задумывался о механизме смены.

А вот теперь у тебя возникли вопросы типа: "а даже если я и увлекусь чем-то новым...?" : ) - Это и есть начало осознания ПРИНЦИПА, вместо прохождения ряда отдельных состояний.

И именно это осознание и может быть твоим "новым уровнем" (о чем тебе, кстати, написал тут не один я - просто написано это разными людьми в разных вариантах). Самоисследование, *4ёрный*.

Как вариант : )

----------


## Jimi

> Вспомнилась песня А.Градского из к/ф "Свой среди чужих" про лодку, которую строили несколько поколений. И ведь не задавались вопросом "а нужно ли это будущим поколениям?". А реальность наглядно демонстрирует что не нужно. Значит нужен какой-то свой смысл жизни. Без оглядки на прошлое и будущее.


 Да, я именно об этом. Видимо, у вас какой-то свой смысл жизни, связанный с разумом.
А фильм довольно интересный. Правда, я все больше склоняюсь к словам отрицательного (по крайней мере по главенствующей версии) героя: "Это уникальный шанс, и все это золото нужно одному". Так или иначе, но это золото в любом случае не попало по заветному назначению.

----------


## 4ёрный

Окей, culexus, мнение понято и принято)))

Jimi, деньги не имеют смысла при отсутствии цели.

----------


## Jimi

4ёрный,
Это я про себя. Я считаю мир бессмысленным, но мне нравится ловить мимолетные впечатления. Сходить на концерт, увидеть закат, прогуляться ночью по шумной улице или днем в дождь идти по парку. Как примеры. Я не стремлюсь к чему-то монументальному и вечному (хотя по сути выходит, что в этих мгновениях и состоит монументальность), мне интересен данный момент. А деньги, вернее громадные деньги, могут дать определенный доступ к каким-то интересным возможностям: например, зайти в Ватиканскую Библиотеку и прочитать историю забытых цивилизаций)))

----------


## 4ёрный

Люди склонны к вранью. ИМХО, и Ватикан необъективен. Сколько уже было скандалов с "артефактами"...

----------


## 4ёрный

У меня есть несколько экземпляров прессы 19 века. Смею заверить, что за прошедшие годы человечество не изменилось ни на йоту)))

----------

